
Staring into the Soundless Dark: On the Trouble Lurking in Poets’ Bedrooms - lermontov
http://www.themillions.com/2017/01/staring-into-the-soundless-dark-on-the-trouble-lurking-in-poets-bedrooms.html
======
pizza
> An animal-lover and vegetarian, Byron also kept a pet bear, Bruin, while a
> student at Cambridge, and according to some accounts the bear lived with him
> in his lodgings, a sentry while he slept.

uh, ok, heck, I'd like to know the line of reasoning that led to that idea and
its subsequent execution

~~~
_-__---
we weren't event allowed octopus lamps, but bears have been shown to be
effective fire prevention measures.

------
cafard
Byron said that nobody in Venice fought duels over women, at least not with
their husbands. I am interested to learn that he was a vegetarian.

As for Ruskin, he had been a medical student, so shock over pubic hair seems
unlikely.

